# Lüfterdrehzahl bei KDE4 anzeigen?

## Klaus Meier

Gibt es ein Plasmoid,welches mir unter KDE4 alle Werte von lm_sensors anzeigt? Ich nutze den allgemeinen Systemmonitor, der ja Prozessor, Speicher, Temperatur usw. anzeigt. Aber ich finde nichts für die Lüfterdrehzahl. Ksensors gibt es ja nicht mehr.

----------

## firefly

es gibt ein in python geschriebenes plasmoid auf kde-look.org:

http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=111753

es verwendet die systemmonitor dataengine. Um zu schauen ob bei dir die systemmonitor dataengine die lüfter drehzahl liefert, kannst du das über den plasmaengineexplorer nachprüfen.

----------

## lituxer

Versuche es mal mit x11-misc/xsensors

Soviel ich weiss, kann xsensors auch Lüfterdrehzahlen anzeigen.

----------

## Klaus Meier

In der Systemmonitor Dataengine ist der Wert drin, aber ich bekomme keine Anzeige. Meldet auch: Fehler bei der Installation und ist dann aber trotzdem da.

Auf xsensors habe ich jetzt nicht so die ganz große Lust, läuftleider nicht mit meiner aktuellen Version von lm_sensors, muss da ein Downgrade machen. Na mal sehen, ob ich da noch was hin bekomme.

----------

## firefly

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> In der Systemmonitor Dataengine ist der Wert drin, aber ich bekomme keine Anzeige. Meldet auch: Fehler bei der Installation und ist dann aber trotzdem da.

 

Also in der Dataengine ist der richtige wert drin. Nur das plasmoid zeigt ihn nicht an? Und bei der Installation wird ein Fehler angezeigt?

eventuell pykde4 nicht installiert? Denn bei mir installiert sich das plasmoid ohne probleme unter kde 4.4.2. Da auf meinem Laptop die Lüfter drehzahl nicht vom system angezeigt werden kann seh ich natürlich auch nichts im plasmoid.

Ansonsten wäre gkrellm eventuell noch ne andere möglichkeit.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also es wird da Fan1 bis 3 angezeigt. Werte keine. Dia steht nur min=0 und max=0. Pykde4 habe ich installiert.

----------

